# Filled out my first job application!



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 17, 2008)

Hopefully I'll get this job. Keep your fingers crossed for me! Its at the Dollar Tree. Something simple, but perfect for me so I can get some cash and not work fast food. I really hope I get it. And find some rabbit toys while working there too. 

And be able to buy my rabbits some more things. Can you imagine...my rabbits hutch nice and fancy with fancy bowls and toys with my new job? Haha.

I'm probably getting my hopes up, I probably won't even get it. But hopefully I will.

And since Macey and Keiran have each other, they won't be so lonely through out the day, and then I can just get them out to play at night.

I found the rabbits a toy there toowhile we was there too. They have some colorful wiffle balls, I tied them together and put some huge craisins in the inside so they wouldn't fall out, and my rabbits love it.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 17, 2008)

I hope you get it! Good luck!:clover:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2008)

OOH!! Hope you get it!! Good luck!! 

Neat toy idea, too, btw! :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend (Mar 17, 2008)

Paws all crossed here you get it! :biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh wow, First job. Very Exciting 

Hope you get it


----------



## cheryl (Mar 18, 2008)

Good luck Montana...my fingers are crossed that you get the job

Cheryl


----------



## Alexah (Mar 18, 2008)

Good luck Montana! Why say you won't get the job? Always try to be positive. If you put negative things out there, I feel that that makes them more likely to be there. I think you should be proud of yourself - regardless of what may come of it. So...happy thoughts to you and positive vibes coming your way!


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 18, 2008)

ooo good luck yea as Alexah said think positive cause good things come your way. For my first interview i was sweating and stuttering real bad they must of thought i was on something lol but they gave it to me anyway! :biggrin2:


----------



## tamnjo (Mar 19, 2008)

I just handed mine in too! My very first one! Keeping my fingers crossed(for you and me)

Heres a good quote:

"Whether you think you can, or you think can't, you're right"

-by some guy no idea his name


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 19, 2008)

Montana, a little trick, wait a little over a week, then call and ask for the manager andsay you're callingabout the "statis of your application". See what they say. Alot of applicants don't call I bet, so sometimes this works to get you an interview.

Good Luck! Sounds like a nice job.


----------



## okiron (Mar 19, 2008)

*tamnjo wrote: *


> I just handed mine in too! My very first one! Keeping my fingers crossed(for you and me)
> 
> Heres a good quote:
> 
> ...


That would be Henry Ford


----------



## tamnjo (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks:brownbunny


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck Montana :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck! Fingers and paws crossed over here for you!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck! Did they say they were hiring, or did they just give you the application because you asked? If you want a summer job, it would be good to pick up applications from lots of places so increase your chances. I agree that calling them back is a good idea, too. Five years ago, I really needed a job and it took about 6 weeks to get one! I filled out I believe over 30 job applications and called or went back in person EVERY SINGLE place I'd applied to. It was terrible. To make things worse, I was living with my mom and she absolutely would not stop nagging at me, even though I was doing everything I could and she could see that. Thank goodness for Subway finally hiring me!

Also, I'm joining the bandwagon for needing a job again!  So far I've applied at Fred Meyer, Joann Fabrics, Michaels, the vet office and I'm about to apply at Papa Murphy's. Fred Meyer, Joann Fabrics and Papa Murphy's are all hiring, so I'm hopeful! Not to mention, my first job when I was 18 was at Papa Murphy's so I have some experience.

I'll be thinking of you and your job quest! There are no dollar stores in Fairbanks and none of the ones in Washington had potential bunny toys


----------



## okiron (Mar 19, 2008)

Hehe I've been out of work since December 31, 2007...though I've only been actively looking for work for the past month and a half to 2 months.

Job hunting sucks. Even for someone with years of experience in the field.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you guys! 

I turned my application in today, so maybe a call soon? I sure hope so. And I also got another application for Burger King...ew, but like Shiloh said, lots of applications = better chance of getting a job. And I need a job.


And I seen in the window where they was hiring, so that's when I asked for an application. The same person was that was in there the day I got the application was there today when I turned it in today, so I'm guessing they don't have a lot of people.

I wish the pet store that just opened up here was hiring. That'd be the best job ever. 

And the best part is....

Me and my dad has had this bet going for about two years, if I can get 1000 dollars saved up, he would let me get an african grey parrot. But now he's thinking about if I get it, maybe another bunny? 

Goodluck to you guys finding a job!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 19, 2008)

You're absolutely right! The more applications you put out, the more chance you're going to get the job you want! More outflow = more inflow! 

Good job, guys...can't wait to hear how it all pans out for y'all!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck! 

I've had a job for almost a year and I half now. I love it. Not. :grumpy: But money is money, and I couldn't had the rabbits otherwise.


----------



## swanlake (Mar 20, 2008)

cool. my first job was this summer lifeguarding. WORST JOB EVER. no, it wasn't that bad, the hours were. you worked 3.5 hour shifts, maybe 2 or 3 times a week since there were so many lifeguards. it payed only 7.25. and usually we closed early so you didn't get to work the full time.

lets just say...not all that cool. got some bad sunbruns also...



this summer, my mom's coworker has a friend who owns a vet not far from my house. they don't do rabbits but i want to work in the animal field (NOT as a vet) so i thought i might get my foot in the door. and there is bound to be air conditioning there. :biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 21, 2008)

I had a job, 

Worked at hair hair salon. I was recptionist. And i cleaned too.

It payed 40$ a day, breakfast lunch and dinner included


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 25, 2008)

The day after I put in the Burger King Application, I put in a Dairy Queen Application.

And I have an interview at Dairy queen tommorow! Wish me luck!


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Mar 25, 2008)

GOOD GOOD LUCK COMING THAT WAY FROM TENNESSEE!!!! I have been searching for a job since December, so I know what you are going through. I think/hope I have one nailed down for interviews and whatnot. Thing is, I look good on an application, but when I go into the interview, I stutter and blush and have no idea what to say.

Again, good luck.

Rae


----------



## Roxie (Mar 25, 2008)

[align=center]Good Luck, Montana! I know you will get a job some where! And think, if you get the job at Dairy Queen you could get *free ice cream*. [/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 25, 2008)

Good Luck. 

I'd work at Dairy Queen, it's my favorite place for ice cream. On hot fudge sundae with extra hot fudge. YUM YUM:craziness

Susan:running bunny


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks you guys!

I got the job!

I'm so excited, I can't wait to start earning money. He's gonna call Saturday and let me know when I start.

The interview went kinda funny. He was asking me all these questions and one was "What makes you happy?"

Me: "Like...anything?"

Him : "Yeah"

Me: "Rabbits!"

And then he laughed at me...

Then he asked me what I did after school. I said "Play with my rabbits!" And he laughed again, and he asked me what I did on weekends, and told me not to say play with my rabbits, I just laughed because that's what I do.


----------



## okiron (Mar 26, 2008)

Woohoo congratulations Montana!!!! And on your birthday too. Whatchu gonna do to celebrate?


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 26, 2008)

congrats... good luck with your new job..arty::woohoo


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2008)

YAYYY!!!! WOOT!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!

:yahoo:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 26, 2008)

YAY, congrats on the job AND Happy birthday!!! I hope the Dairy Queen you work at is a good one and you enjoy it there! Dairy Queen is my favorite fast food place, my grandparents opened a DQ in 1952 when my father was 2 months old. That Dairy Queen has been owned and run by my family for almost exactly 56 years! It's in a small town and the McDonald's and KFC closed down for lack of business, but Dairy Queen has always been going strong. They have had the same people working there since I was a little kid and they have a huge menu and really good food. I don't actually think they're a franchise, they're allowed to put whatever they want on the menu. Bill Clinton actually stopped by the Dairy Queen yesterday, here's a picture of him with my Uncle John!

http://www.breitbart.com/image.php?id=app-259e8890-41a0-4fa3-932d-6df017e66df5&show_article=1

Now, just send some of your getting hired vibes to ME!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats on your first job!

I'm still working my first job! I got hired at Starbucks last June.. starting wage in North America is $9. Good for poor 18 year old students =P


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 29, 2008)

Wishing you all the luck Shiloh! That is so cool Bill Clinton came in there!

Wow, that's good! I'm only getting paid 6 an hour. 

*I start Monday 5-8!* I'm so nervous! I keep having mental pictures of me just standing there not knowing what to do and ahhhh! I'm so scared! Because I have no clue what to do!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't worry or be nervous, Montana! I know it's hard not to do and I was really nervous for the first while at my first job, but you'll be able to function better and feel better if you stay calm and don't let yourself get flustered. Do you know if you'll be making food, working the drive thru or helping customers? I'm sure you'll have people to help you know what to do, you won't be alone


----------



## trailsend (Mar 29, 2008)

WOOHOO! Congrats Montana! You'll be just fine. Honestly - I was so nervous when I got my first job waitressing, and I caught on real fast and only dropped food on someone once lol. She deserved it anyway.... 

Good luck! and Happy Birthday! That was cute about your interview.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm working the front, which is taking orders inside and doing drivethrough, making the ice cream and drinks, and then cleaning.

I'm going to pass out. :thud:I was so confused, I didn't know what to do. And I can't remember anything...and I have to work again tommorow! And the people I worked with today aren't even going to be there...so I have to have today pretty much all over again tommorow.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 31, 2008)

It gets easier! The more shifts you have the better. It's good that you are going tomorrow, it will really help to solidify what you have to learn.

I worked at A&W for my very first job, and their training stank. I didn't work very often, maybe once a week so I had a hard time remembering how to use the silly ordering system. And it didn't help that they kept changing the buttons around on me and adding new features, it changed just about every time I went in.

I moved to retail after that, and I really enjoyed that. I made lots of sales. 

Now, I'm in engineering but the company I got my summer job with does engineering sales for control systems. I'm excited because I loved retail and I love engineering. I think it's going to be a wonderful summer for me.

Good luck with your new job. Would it help to take some note cards with you and write yourself little reminders? 

--Dawn


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 1, 2008)

You'll be giving trainings yourself before you know it. I have no doubt in your abilities. I just hope the job is what you are hoping for. Congrats, and have fun. Can I have an ice cream though? :biggrin2:


----------

